# clubface open



## gdxx (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi
I`m just new here and have a question.
By the way I`m 16, from Germany and play golf for about one and a half year. (pls dont criticize me for my bad english ^^)

I hit with my irons more or less in a stright direction, but its a bit too far to the right. Im coming with my clubface from the inside to the outside and i do not get the clubface in the right position. With my woods that results in a slice.

Shell I just try to turn the clubface sappy(?) around?

If theres any advice I would be very grateful


gdxx


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

with out seeing your swing it is very hard to diagnose, but the first thing I would suggest is check your grip, it may be to weak


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, check your grip, and also check that your hips are clearing on the start of the downswing. If you can provide a video, that would be helpful.


----------



## gdxx (Mar 1, 2008)

I think my grip is alright, however somebody told me, that I should try to build a straigt line at the end of my backswing between the back of my left hand and the left arm. I should hold these straigt line all through my swing. 
Within my old swing there is an angel. 
Somebody else told me, that i should, as I`m starting my backswing, try to point the back of my left hand to the ground, and keep in this position through the hole swing. I think these two ideas mean the same idea don`t they?
I`m going to try it out later, but i would be pleased if somebody told me, whether these ideas are right or maybe totally wrong.

THank you =)
gdxx


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*open club face*

Gdxx: You write very well; To help you get the answers you might be looking for from people more knowledgeable than I.

1. Are you trying to crush the ball down the fairway? (over swinging)

2. Are you leading with your hands rather then the club head?

3. do you hit the ball pause then follow through?

These are the things I do on occasions that push the ball right or slice
hope this helps. keep playing, have fun and don't give up the game.


----------



## gdxx (Mar 1, 2008)

*my swing*

hey
i just made a video of my swing, but it think you will noch be able to see something^^ i should buy a new camera 

But if u can...its a six iron and the ball flowed quite high, and a bit to the right...or sometimes a draw and sometimes i shank it.....

ty =)

YouTube - My golf swing


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

My first impression is you are taking the club back with your hands, and not keeping the triangle formed by your shoulders and arms the same. By starting and stopping the video, I can see the club head is moving away from the ball but your hands, arms and shoulders have not moved. Try visualizing moving the club back by using your shoulders, which in turn move the arms, which move the hands which move the club


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I tried, but I could not get the video to work for me. It's not your fault, it's my crappy comp, but anyway, sorry I couldn't offer more help.

The best thing I can tell you is to get some lessons, an make sure your fundamentals ar right. You'd be surprised how often something that feels right, turns out to be wrong.


----------



## gdxx (Mar 1, 2008)

ok
thank you everybody!


----------

